# Audrey Hepburn



## QueenOfCats

INFJ, she seems like an Fe user.


----------



## EonsInTheNight

I watched an interview with her and her speaking style is very formal, very high class. She's extremely humble but has a "superior" way of speaking. Not a Fi dominant.
* INFJ*


----------



## sometimes

I think she is ISFJ. She seems like an Fe user. And I don't really see the Ni. Obviously an introvert.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

LOL my thread was awaken from the deepest depths of PerC...I don't even remember starting it XD


----------



## EonsInTheNight

I now think that she's an ISFP, she probably learned to speak in a certain tone due to her acting career which makes her sound Fe. But her philosophy of life seems one of simplicity and authenticity, rather than being a nurturing type.


----------



## TheOddRhombus

She is showing Si & Fe to me, so ISFJ.


----------



## Mee Liesel

i think she's kinda INFP....


----------



## EonsInTheNight

ISFx

She seems pretty down-to-earth, but than again more poetic than your average ISFJ.
She said that things just happened to her, so I don't think Ni-dom.
She also said that she just "followed her instincts"; "acted instinctively", which would seem more SP.

For ISFP she seems very genuine in interviews, someone who want to make her self-image clear and not a myth, but that could just be out of modesty.
For ISFJ, she seems very "proper" in her gestures and speech, which seems more J, and also mentions her mother's education which sounds more Si, but than again, that could be having her mother as a role-model.

I think I'd would be good to focus on Si vs Se, but I don't have any strong arguments for one or the other.She seems very empathetic but also genuine and modest, and both healthy Fi and Fe users can appear like that.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

She is so, so, so INFP. Like, the prototype of an INFP. Much like Princess Diana. Definitely not a judging type.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

"The past, I think, has helped me appreciate the present – and I don’t want to spoil any of it by fretting about the future."
Si?

INFP.


----------



## sometimes

Some of her characters could be more INFP... But she herself I think is an ISFJ. She comes across as an Fi Dominant in demeanour at times in interviews etc. but ISFJ's can often come across like that depending on their other character traits and enneagram type. She is a dancer and can have a kinda spritely energy to her so I think that can be mistaken for Se but it's really just for stereotypical reasons. She cares about living a simple life, making a nice family home and love. Those are her main dreams/values. She is outwardly socially focussed (Fe) on communication with the other rather than her own values (Fi) and she has a focus on social etiquette. She is an Si Dominant. Graceful, quiet. She likes simple little things and yes focus on the past at times. I can see how she has a Fi vibe but when I think about the functions I don't see Fi but Fe. I think Si and Fe can sometimes come across as Fi in an ISFJ. Auxiliary Ne makes no sense for her whereas inferior Ne does.


----------



## Hao

*She is a difficult one to type as she seems so well rounded. 

Looking at some of her older interviews she shows a lot of Si and Fe. The thing is there's also some traces of Fi. She's definitely not an INFP, I don't see any Ne. 

I'd say she's either ISFJ or ISFP. 
*


----------

